# Doutzen Kroes - Das Topmodel ist schon im sechsten Monat



## Mandalorianer (15 Okt. 2010)

*
Runde Sache: Doutzen Kroes zeigt ihr Bäuchlein!​*

Obwohl ihr Körper ihr Kapital ist, hat das holländische Topmodel Doutzen Kroes (25) keine Angst vor den Schwangerschaftspfunden. Sie sieht es gelassen und ist sich außerdem sicher, nach der Geburt schnell wieder in Form zu kommen.




​
Der schwangere Victoria's Secret-Engel präsentierte ihren süßen sechs-Monats-Bauch ganz aktuell vor den Kameras der Fotografen. Sie erschien zu der Eröffnung des Repeat Cashmere Flagship Store in Köln - passender weise - in einem kuscheligen Cashmere-Pulli, den sie zu Leggings und trendigen Ankle Boots trug. Mit ihrem bezaubernden Lächeln und ihrem kleinen Bäuchlein entzückte sie alle Anwesenden und war der Star des Abends.

In einem Interview erklärte das Topmodel noch, dass sie ständig Tipps von ihren Topmodelkolleginnen bezüglich ihrer Schwangerschaft bekäme. Sie erzählte, dass sie erst kürzlich sogar mit Model-Mama Heidi Klum (37) über Babys und Gewichtszunahme plauderte. Wir finden es sehr sympathisch, dass die Holländerin die ganze Sache so locker angeht und sich nicht allzu viele Gedanken um ihr Äußeres macht. Im Januar wird Doutzen ihr erstes Kind zur Welt bringen und wir sind schon jetzt gespannt, wie der kleine Fratz wohl aussehen wird. 


*Da sagen wir mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (15 Okt. 2010)

ich wars definitiv nicht


----------

